# Crossbar handlebars?



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm looking for a low-rise bar with a crossbar. Standard clamp size (whatever that is... not the newer "oversize" clamp diameter) and pretty wide... like 25 or 26".

Oh, and in black.

The deal is I want the crossbar. Seems like several companies used to make handlebars with crossbars but I'm having a tough time finding one now and I'd rather not resort to using motorcycle bars... they're way heavy.

Thanks.

--Sparty


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I'm looking for a low-rise bar with a crossbar. Standard clamp size (whatever that is... not the newer "oversize" clamp diameter) and pretty wide... like 25 or 26".
> 
> Oh, and in black.
> 
> ...


..and to finish, the moon-on-a-stick sir? 

Bontrager used to make a Crow Bar with a cross brace and there is normally quite a bit on Bonty stuff on Ebay and kicking about in shops....might even be worth trying Trek.

Alex


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Yeah*



Singlespeedpunk said:


> ..and to finish, the moon-on-a-stick sir?
> 
> Bontrager used to make a Crow Bar with a cross brace and there is normally quite a bit on Bonty stuff on Ebay and kicking about in shops....might even be worth trying Trek.
> 
> Alex


 I should have mentioned that my LBS has a Bonty Crowbar in stock. Unfortunately it's only about 23" wide. 

Thanks just the same,
Sparty


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I should have mentioned that my LBS has a Bonty Crowbar in stock. Unfortunately it's only about 23" wide.
> 
> Thanks just the same,
> Sparty


Ah, OK thats me out of ideas 

How about a regular bar and just add your own brace made from a breadstick and some blu-tac then spray it black?

Yeah, job done < opens beer >


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Well...*

I live/ride in the Pacific NorthWet (Orygun to be precise), so it's gotta be waterproof.

Good suggestion, though. I sincerely appreciate the effort.

--Sparty



Singlespeedpunk said:


> Ah, OK thats me out of ideas
> 
> How about a regular bar and just add your own brace made from a breadstick and some blu-tac then spray it black?
> 
> Yeah, job done < opens beer >


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

can i ask why you want the crossbar so specifically?


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

Moots makes a handlebar with a brace. You might have to get a morgage to pay for it.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

btw,

http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_34&products_id=82

and

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=11508


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

They would have been expensive but...

now both Seven and Moots no longer show a Ti riser with brace. I couldn't remember which one showed it before, but that was like 6 months ago. Now it looks like they only do 31.8 oversized also. Whatever, good luck.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Check your PM's.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

All that Titanium makes a fat guy like me nervous  

Beautiful bike, awesome build, I dig the component selection.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out the "Pure 4130" bar: http://www.ns-extreme.com/

I don't know where to get them, but this poster must http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1473401#poststop


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

weather said:


> can i ask why you want the crossbar so specifically?


 I think crossbars look cool in a retro way. As long as I'm considering going to a heavier bar (than a flat bar), I might as well make it a really heavy one, eh? 

--Sparty


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sparticus said:


> I think crossbars look cool in a retro way. As long as I'm considering going to a heavier bar (than a flat bar), I might as well make it a really heavy one, eh?
> 
> --Sparty


Hey, I offered you my steel 29" wide risers with crossbar from the Humuhumunukunukuapua'a and you refused.


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

*Try the cromo version of the DMR Wing Bar*

As per the title: DMR (a UK manufacturer of BSX, street & DH kit) make the Wing bar.
The Cromo version has a cross-bar & is tough as nails. 75mm rise with a shim for MTB stems; comes in black or silver

DMR Site 

Their site says they're distributed by QBP.

Cheers,
DM



Sparticus said:


> I'm looking for a low-rise bar with a crossbar. Standard clamp size (whatever that is... not the newer "oversize" clamp diameter) and pretty wide... like 25 or 26".
> 
> Oh, and in black.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

shiggy said:


> Hey, I offered you my steel 29" wide risers with crossbar from the Humuhumunukunukuapua'a and you refused.


 Oh yeah... that was quite a while ago, wasn't it. You still have 'em? 29 inches... I don't know that I'd want to go THAT wide, but I s'pose I could always cut 'em down.

You're coming into town this weekend, right?

I've killed quite a few brain cells since we spoke about those bars, shig. Anyway, thanks for the reminder.

See you soon.

--Sparty


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sparticus said:


> Oh yeah... that was quite a while ago, wasn't it. You still have 'em? 29 inches... I don't know that I'd want to go THAT wide, but I s'pose I could always cut 'em down.
> 
> You're coming into town this weekend, right?
> 
> ...


I might come down the hill this weekend (*hack*cough*). I will be down for the ACM.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

QBP has them but they are listed as out of stock until 02/09

Wing Bar - CroMoly

Welded on cross-brace for maximum strength 
Equipped with shims for use with either BMX or Mtn stems 

Bar Clamp Diameter: 22.2 mm/25.4 mm
Color: Black
Bend: 8 deg
Material: 4130 CroMoly
Width: 710 mm
Bar Rise: 75 mm
Weight: 756.0 g


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Azonic make a set, but check the DH forum, bars with a crossbar are really rigid, so rather than bend they seem to break in bad crashes.. So be aware.


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

Are you looking for removable brace or permanent? If permanent, you can find plenty of lowrise 2-piece bmx bars on the market. I've got a 24" wide lowrise 2-piece from FMF Racing on my Redline that's tougher than a beach bum's nipples. Only spent about $20 on eBay. Crupi and FMF would be my suggestions.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Sparty, If'n your interested, I may have an old bolt on cross bar, that should fit most risers. I will have to check "the box" to see if it is still there.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Thanks, man, but don't sweat it. It's January. Ofttimes in the dead of winter I start scratching places that don't even itch bikebuildwise.

Must... spend... money...

shiggy's offered me his megawide wacko crossbar risers so I'll take a gander at them and consider just how bad I've got new bar fever. Heck, I'm such a trendsetter it may just turn out that I'll keep my flat bars and wait for 'em to come back in style.

In that eventuality, I'll once again appear to be the cycling visionary that I truly am. 

Whatever.

--Sparty



gpsser said:


> Sparty, If'n your interested, I may have an old bolt on cross bar, that should fit most risers. I will have to check "the box" to see if it is still there.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Heck, I'm such a trendsetter it may just turn out that I'll keep my flat bars and wait for 'em to come back in style.


You could set a new trend, I'm sure they'd bolt on your flat bars too. Super Stylin.


----------



## unoveloce (Sep 7, 2004)

*I've got something for you*

Sparty,
I have two of the Titec bolt on cross braces you can have. Just PM me with the shipping details.
Cheers,
Thom


----------

